# >45 cal 1911 bore vs. .45 cal colt bore?



## chp1911 (Apr 17, 2011)

anybody ouy there know the difference in acutual bore diameter diefferences/similiarties in these two firearms? Thanks in advance


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

My understanding is they are the same diameter. The "long" is for the longer case. If this is a question about reloading, your answer is don't use over 230gr for the auto (200gr is what I use most). I think the 45LC bullets are designed for a roll crimp, but may work fine for ACP. Just work up from the bottom.

Welcome to HGF!


----------

